# Question about Walnut tree



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

A friend of mine lives in a "tear down" neighborhood and the house next door to him was torn down and a new one is going up in its place. A few days ago the builder asked him if he had any objections to them cutting down a large walnut tree so it wouldn't interfere with the new owner's pool (it's close to the fence line but actually on the neighbors' property and overhangs my friends' property). I told him I would like to have a chunk of it to play with and he said it appeared they were just going to haul it off although he said the previous owner was offered $6,000 for it back in the '80's but turned it down which brings up another question - do different types of Walnut have different grain patterns - some more desirable than others? The tree is about 2' in diameter and probably 20' tall before it branches. My question is: If they are going to just haul it off how big of a piece should I get? I don't have a big bandsaw to slice it up - only a 16" Delta. I could cut slabs with a chainsaw and run through the planer but there would be a lot of waste. I'd love to build a rifle stock with it someday but I know I'm probably dreaming about getting around to it. I would like to build some small projects and would like to eventually get a lathe set up and try something with that. Is there any place around town (prefer NW Houston) that will cut up logs for a fee? How about drying - anyone do that? They're probably going to cut it in the next few days and I hate to see it go to waste. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

There are places in Houston that will cut it but I don't remember where or the name...someone will post the info.

To me, every tree has a special grain...I love getting inside to see what Mother Nature has made. $6,000 seems like a lot of money but I have never bought a big tree LOL It could have curls, burls different colors...any and all could make it very desirable.
Here is a link to show prices of a large walnut and the different grades.
http://www.gobywalnut.com/

I have some black walnut and it is very nice.

If they plan to just cut it up and haul off, I'm sure there are some of us who could be there with a chainsaw and get some.







I know I'd like to have some pieces for game calls and other smaller projects.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

JUst make sure you get it, worry about getting it cut up later ,,,,,,great find.

The crotches make some excellent turning wood if you can get them sealed before they start checking,you will lose some but get it first.....

dick


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

have chainsaw, will travel!

If they are just giong to cut it down and haul away - let them cut it down, I'm sure we can haul most off the trunk and large branches away for projects.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

I'd believe they are scrapping it when they set it at the road. The builder more tnah likely has a buyer just don't want it to be obvious.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

You can call Woodmizer and ask for Woodmizer owners in your area. That's what I did when my Grandmother had a walnut tree she wanted to take down. 

Heads up, some millers tend to be nervous about cutting up street trees or trees on property lines, as they tend to have staples/nails/horseshoes (no kidding) embedded in the wood. They might make you agree to pay a fee every time they hit something.

If you get serious about this, let me know, I'd be interested in buying a couple of thick slabs for a dining table.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Have chainsaw and two new blades...will also travel! gb


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

walnut is probably about $8.00 a board ft. If can get them to leave the trunk in 1 piece get it whole if you can, because long boards are hard to come by. even the stump will be of major value because of the burl that will come from it. I save all of the OLD walnut that i can get because it hasn't been steamed. in case you don't know they do this to make it a uniform color.

This is a dream come true. 

There are several small sawmills out 59n . But best to have it done with a woodmizer if you can because you lose less wood due to saw kerf


----------

